
Ozone-Depleting Substances Caused 1/3rd of Global Warming - awb
https://weather.com/en-IN/india/science/news/2020-01-21-ozone-depleting-substances-global-warming-1955-2005
======
PaulHoule
Note that many ozone-depleting substances were replaced by similar substances
which contribute as much or more to global warming.

For instance gas dusters contain

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1,1,1,2-Tetrafluoroethane](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1,1,1,2-Tetrafluoroethane)

There is a global effort to contain super-greenhouse gases. A lab in the
building next to me has a tank of

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sf6](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sf6)

they are careful with it because it is the most potent greenhouse gas known.

Long-term chemical companies are developing alternatives such as

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,3,3,3-Tetrafluoropropene](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/2,3,3,3-Tetrafluoropropene)

and

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novec_1230](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Novec_1230)

It will make money for chemical companies for years since many of these
compounds have patents that are in effect.

